# Well that's a bummer and a half



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

All my fry were dead today when I woke up...sigh. 

I think my platy is going to have more, since she's still huge. I'll have to go buy a breeder net and hope for the best next time around. Is there any concrete way to tell when she's going to give birth again...it's been about 5 1/2 weeks since she had the last batch of fry.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just like with people there is no exact way to tell. But the timing would put her pretty close if everything had been properly cared for.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well she's healthy as can be, and so big she looks like she's ready to explode. I thought I saw a couple of little eyes up by her anal fin, so I think she's about ready. Tomorrow after school I'm going to get the breeder net so I don't have to fight as much as I did with her last batch. I'm a little sad that I only have one of the fry left (from her 1st batch...she's going to be on her 3rd this time), but I've learned a lot more on how to care for them.


----------



## sharky (Aug 5, 2005)

:rip: little guys. when my platy had her first batch I made a sort of 'make shift' breeder box, but my angels found a way of tipping it over and they ate all of the fry.

Oh well I got a proper breeder box now with one baby molly in it!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think she might do it tonight so i would reccomend you take a tubberware container with an airstone and put her in there just in case


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

The best way to know when she is due is to keep a log on when she has her fry. I minimize the amount of time my Guppy females are in my breeder boxes by keeping an eye on her around the time she's due and putting her in when she looks like she's about to start popping them out. There's less stress on the mama and that means healthier fry.
Tony


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, I wish I had known when she had her first batch. I was moving and had my family taking care of the tank. My dad found one that was probably about 4-5 weeks old in the tank when he brought my fish to me. She had another batch either on july 22 or 23, and she's starting to get enormous again. I know that when she was getting ready to have the batch that died (wahhh) she started swimming up and down the side of tank for about 2 hours straight, then started doing laps. I pulled her out then and had her in a different container to have the fry. Of course she tried to eat them so I had to swap them out as soon as she'd have one. 

I'm going to the store to get a fry net as soon as I'm done with lunch. She's not acting erratically at the moment so I think she's probably still got a few days to go. Better safe than sorry this time. 

How long can you leave them in a breeder box or fry net before they need to get out to "stretch"


----------

